# Farm Table



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

This was my first big project and the first thing I've built using my table saw. I learned a lot (epoxy use for the knots, panel glue up using cauls, stain and poly use and most importantly...you can never have enough clamps). I used this site for help numerous times and wanted to say thanks for all the advice that was given.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kool, nice color tooooooo. 

Thanks for sharing.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Jun 12, 2013)

That is very pretty, great job! Is that new pine or reclaimed pine?


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

It's new douglas fir that I distressed


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great. Well done. I'm sure it'll serve you well for many years. If that's your first "big project" you deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Was it distressed with a torch?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

By the way, it looks great!! Sorry I just jumped to the question without admiring.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

that looks really, really awesome. I really like how the stain popped the differences in grain, the finish looks beautiful, the table looks solid, rustic and contemporary at the same time. Great build.

How did you do the joinery? whats the bottom stretcher? lapped in? 

how did you make your breadboards? i've had trouble with them in the past and would love to read how you did it.


----------



## Mdreibelbis (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice!

Staining pine can be tricky - great job!


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

clpead said:


> Was it distressed with a torch?


No, just hitting it with different things.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

gideon said:


> that looks really, really awesome. I really like how the stain popped the differences in grain, the finish looks beautiful, the table looks solid, rustic and contemporary at the same time. Great build.
> 
> How did you do the joinery? whats the bottom stretcher? lapped in?
> 
> how did you make your breadboards? i've had trouble with them in the past and would love to read how you did it.


The center stretcher was notched into the 4x4 cross stretchers and both the legs and the cross stretchers were notched to mate. I then glued and screwed the joints. I disguised the area that were visible and screwed by countersinking holes, driving screws and then filling with dyed epoxy to give the look of plugs (see pics). 

The table top was glued together and the breadboards were attached with pocket hole screws and glue. The breadboards were a challenge. The is no good way to clamp them to the table while you glue/screw. I tried many different clamping arrangements, even trying ratcheting straps. Most things I tried would pull the breadboards out of alignment. I finally found a combo of straps and parallel clamps that worked ok. I don't care for pocket hole screws in this type of situation as they never seem to pull joints tight, but oddly enough, I needed them here to help bring the faces together so the glue could adhere.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

Mdreibelbis said:


> Nice!
> 
> Staining pine can be tricky - great job!


Thanks, it certainly was the most aggravating part. I think next time ill use a sanding sealer or shellac before staining.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome job. Love the color too. Are those top boards 8" wide.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

chancey1483 said:


> Awesome job. Love the color too. Are those top boards 8" wide.


Table top is alternating 9 & 11 inch boards (after jointing/ripping). The breadboards are 8 inchers.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a real good looking project. Nice work!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's some mighty fine work there. I'm surprised how well it took the stain. Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

The wood looks incredibly awesome! That is the best furniture job I've ever seen.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

gus1962, HEY, you haven't seen any of mine, hehehehehehe...LOL.

I agree it is a very nice piece. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well done ,


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice, indeed......


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a nice piece,............like it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

walleye vision said:


> The table top was glued together and the breadboards were attached with pocket hole screws and glue. The breadboards were a challenge. *The is no good way to clamp them to the table while you glue/screw. * I tried many different clamping arrangements, even trying ratcheting straps. Most things I tried would pull the breadboards out of alignment. I finally found a combo of straps and parallel clamps that worked ok. I don't care for pocket hole screws in this type of situation as they never seem to pull joints tight, but oddly enough, I needed them here to help bring the faces together so the glue could adhere.


I am wondering about your procedure here. :blink:

What is the joinery you used on the table and end boards?
Is there a tenon or mortise all along the length of both? 
Did you allow for differences in the width of the main planks for shrinkage or expansion,...Or did you screw and glue up the continuous width from edge to edge?
Most recommendations are to glue only in the center and allow the edges still constrained in the mortise to expand by using elongated slots and recessed screws on the bottom.
I hope that you don't have any issues later having done such a beautiful stain and finish and such a great job.:yes:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome table! Like the design, looks really solid. Love the stain and finish. I'm sure it will last a lifetime or more. Great job!


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Wood work. 

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Reclaimed Wood Blog said:


> Wood work.
> 
> http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/



What? 

Was that post for the exclusive purpose of posting a link to your blog or was there actual content involved?


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I am wondering about your procedure here. :blink:
> 
> What is the joinery you used on the table and end boards?
> Is there a tenon or mortise all along the length of both?
> ...


Ok, I built the table in two parts, the base and the table top. The long boards of the table top were simply glued together along their entire length, then the breadboards were attached on each end using glue and pocket holes.

The base was constructed with the notches in the posts and stretchers as pictured previously. The end and side aprons were connected to the tops of the posts via pocket holes.

Lastly, the table top was attached to the base via pocket holes.


----------



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you use someone's plan or just design it yourself? Very nice.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

Saxe Point said:


> Did you use someone's plan or just design it yourself? Very nice.


I base it off these plans: http://tommyandellie.com/index.php/2012/01/13/new-and-improved-farmhouse-table-details/

I did some things differently, but they are mostly the same.


----------



## eidna22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow this is very beautiful. I'll have to check these plans out for a little kitchen nook eating area I've been considering. Love the stain and the look absolutely beautiful!


----------

